# Leucs or Auratus? Opinions.



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm very near to ordering my frogs as everyday I work a little bit more on something. I'm undecided on either getting some Auratus or Leucomelas darts.
I know both are similar for beginners, similar housing needs and such.
I know for a fact that I'm getting some Azureus so that's ok, but after reading so much and seeing so many pictures I'm undecided on Auratus and Leucs.
I can't get both for many reasons, funds, time, space, and I don't want to take on too much of a big task then fail.

Sooooooooo, from personal experience who here likes the leucs more then auratus and vice versa, Both are great don't get me wrong!

2 things that pull me more towards the leucs for me is 1: the louder call then auratus, and 2: they are yellow or orange whichever I choose compared to auratus being green or blue depending which having Azeurus and Red eye tree frogs I would already have blue and green frogs therefor having some yellow would change things up a bit


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I think Leucs are better than auratus, they are not as shy and have a nicer call.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve had/have them both.
Even once in the same viv. (big mistake-don`t do it!)
Both are great frog`s.
I found the Auratus to a bit on the shy side, but I love those color`s.
The Luecs. I have now are just crazy, as I am typing this I can see them out of the corner of my eye hopping all over the place. They are always out,are great eaters and have what I think is the best calling.
It`s a win win situation.

John


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds like the leucs are much more active and enjoyable!
Don't get me wrong it's exactly like you said it's a win win situation.
And more then likely almost 100% that I will be getting all 3 dendrobates at some point in time, but just now for starters I only want to try my luck and keepign 2 species and see what I can do with them.

Up to now I think it's easy to see that Leucs are winning hehe, auratus do have very nice colors like you said though John.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have some huge 3 year old Auratus that I can hand feed....they almost knock me over when I open their door.

As froglets and small frogs....they can be skittish but I would put both species on par with....display-ability.

The call sets them apart, obviously, but the Auratus call is kinda funny..like a squeeky door and fairly audible....just not outside the house and 1/2 way down the street like the Leucs.

Leucs are "coming down in price" because many people are keeping them...but that being said....they are a little more "cantankerous" and unpredictable to breed. I think the Auratus are easier to breed, actually....just MO.

Go with a nice trio of Auratus from a breeder close by that has a real nice colony going. Auratus are kind of neglected right this moment, but you know the old saying:

Everything old becomes new again.....


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

All my froglets will be coming from Understory Enterprise as I live in Canada and I know of no one with frogs, I have no frog shows and stuff like that around here  sniff sniff.

Auratus was actually my first choice, but just now I've been debating.
I love that the auratus do get a little larger, and if they are easier to breed then that is also a bit + for me as I'd love to be able to breed small froglets and maybe introduce some darts in my area and get to know people through it.

Is the Leucs call that loud? I live in an appartment building that does not allow pets, now my landlord knows that I have my own little army of reptiles but he doesn't care as they don't bark or anything lol...well my tokay barks but that's a different story.
Would the leucomelas call be so loud as to disturb the neighbors and get me kicked out? As if he said I had to get ride of my frogs or move then the decision would be simple for me.



Philsuma said:


> I have some huge 3 year old Auratus that I can hand feed....they almost knock me over when I open their door.
> 
> As froglets and small frogs....they can be skittish but I would put both species on par with....display-ability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

uh...yeah....the call is loud.

It's often confused with a songbird by people too.

Apt building huh? You may have your choice made for you right there.....


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Have a listen....it's louder in person though....

MistKing*::*Resources


Auratus can be heard too.....and they sound cool in their own right!


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

HAHA! Bummer 
I was sooo stoked to hear frogs calling, my red eyes don't call for me yet and I've never heard one in person.

I might have to put something on the mouths of the Leucs to silence out the noice lol jk.

Well if it's that loud then I might have to get auratus, and prolong the Leucs until I get my own place.



Philsuma said:


> uh...yeah....the call is loud.
> 
> It's often confused with a songbird by people too.
> 
> Apt building huh? You may have your choice made for you right there.....


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Both are loud  but leucs do sound more high pitched.
We shall see 



Philsuma said:


> Have a listen....it's louder in person though....
> 
> MistKing*::*Resources


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

my vote is for leucs. they are more bold and active then my BB auratus, but everyone knows that BB auratus aren’t known for their boldness, and I’ve actually found them with their head in the sand like the proverbial ostrich.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Leucs are way louder.....those wavs do not even come close to a real Leuc call unless you have them cranked.

Leucs are loud...especially when "in season". My colony has kicked it up a notch after producing the first eggs of the year a week ago.

nice and loud...


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

I have had Auratus before and they did was hide. It was very rare that I saw them out and about. I got three Leucs and they are all over the place and they are not scared when I watch them. I vote for Leucs!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's an idea, get 2 vivs set up and get both! 

Seriously though, You can't go wrong with either. Leucs are louder, but I assure you that even in an appartment, it won't disturb anybody. Even if somebody hears it, they will have no idea what it is, and probably assume it's coming from outside. Don't let the call stop you. Having said that, I will echo Phil as I have some auratus that are very bold as well. They tend to be more shy as young froglets, but in my experience, they (at least the costa ricans) can be very bold and visible as juvies and adults.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I actually had a neighbor (apartment), complain that my leucs were making too much noise. He thought it was a bird haha. This was however in an exo terra with only glass over top of the screen. It wasn't hardly "sealed". I removed the screen and replaced it with glass. That quieted them down A LOT. You could still hear them but it was definitely not as bothersome (to me also as they woke me up in the morning haha).


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Both are really great frogs, and you can't go wrong with either. I personally like leucs because they stand out more in my tanks. I have some great auratus, but the greens and blacks tend to blend with plants and shadows. Plus, my leucs are great breeders when the time comes they are old enough to breed. I have a hard time selling all the babies they give me, so I think getting leucs and being able to sell/ trade babies for other frogs is a win-win situation.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't had both, but I must admit, my Auratus aren't shy... every time I open the lid, at least one hops right to the front of the glass to see if its food...

I vote Auratus.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree both are great frogs, love my leucs they remind me of a canary when they call. I have Costa Rican Auratus and they are also very bold, I vote for two tanks.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought about that, problem is that I'm already building two tanks.
1 for D.Azureus and then 1 for my future choice of Leucs or Auratus.
So I don't want to push my luck and get 3 tanks since I'm still a first time PDF'er and while I think I've read all I need to know and done my research, surprises can always pop up when the real things settle in.

So decision is 2 tanks, 1 with D.Azureus and the other is.....
Up to now Leucs win according to the thread, auratus will come later on but since boldness and activeness is consistent with leucs and auratus tend to be a little bit more shy.

Although as someone stated that a screen top makes leucs seem much louder, the viv I have built for them is a 36x18x18 exo terra with screen top so that may be loud.

Question...Do Leucs call only during the day? If so then it would be no problem, it's not more disturbing then watching the TV or something, but if they call at night as well, that may stop me from sleeping and the neighbors too.



herper99 said:


> Here's an idea, get 2 vivs set up and get both!
> 
> Seriously though, You can't go wrong with either. Leucs are louder, but I assure you that even in an appartment, it won't disturb anybody. Even if somebody hears it, they will have no idea what it is, and probably assume it's coming from outside. Don't let the call stop you. Having said that, I will echo Phil as I have some auratus that are very bold as well. They tend to be more shy as young froglets, but in my experience, they (at least the costa ricans) can be very bold and visible as juvies and adults.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

The Costa Rican Green and Black auratus are pretty bold, just to give you that option as well 

My Leucomelas are still too young for calling...but I expect maturation within the next few months and then all bets are off 



Alex


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I think what I may end up doing is not getting 3 D.Azureus as I'm worried for the female domination and get 2 groups of 4 leucs and 4 auratus. That way I get both, I get no worries for female dominiation. Although I really like D.Azureus I find it's a waste of space putting 2 Azureus in a 36x18x18 while I can put 4 of the others in there instead.

Maybe the Azureus will have to wait until some other time.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I couldn't BELIEVE how gorgeous the Azureus were until I actually saw them in PERSON and purchased them.........I have two juvies myself as well, so they're tiny lil' specimens at the moment but can't wait till they grow and then we'll see on the sexes....

You REALLY cannot lose with any of these three choices(g&b for auratus that is).....all THREE are bold, gorgeous, awesome dart frogs!!!

I really want the blue auratus myself as well(blue and black) but they are noted to be super shy as well, as w/ many of their morphs..............I'm dipping into pumilio at the moment so also don't have the tank space 

Ahh, sacrifices......I have all ready gotten rid of the television in my room...hahaha 


Alex


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I say abandon the azureus for now. I have a pair and as I understand it they get bold as any tinc will, but right now they're froglets moving on to juvie stage... I _never_ see them. One never gets out of the brom and the other never gets out of the coco hut (they're a fine size, they're eating and humidity is fine, I don't know what's wrong other than personality, I don't know if anyone else has had this problem....) Anyway, I haven't had auratus, but I do have leucs, I don't ever remember having problems with visibility of leucs. They're a really sociable frog. I say get leucs for sure and then get auratus as you'll be able to fit more in your tank.

Also, the azureus call is so soft you'll almost never hear it. One of my favorite things is to hear my frogs call. Leuc is loud, auratus isn't loud but is audible, azureus is so low and so soft you'll almost never hear it....


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

There's a third option. Sometimes on larger tanks I'll put a plexiglass partition and divide the tank into two sections. If you silicone the plexiglass all the way around you can even prevent the water in your false bottom from contaminating one side or the other. You could put a partition in your 36x18x18 into two 18 18 18 sections, keep two azureus in one side and three auratus in the other.... Then you don't need to set up a third tank....


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

That is a great idea!
A few problems that come to mind for me though is 1, the tank is already started hehe, 2, I wouldn't be able to use much of a water feature as that would take away precious ground space for both species.
I have spare tanks that are sitting empty no problem, and frankly I have the space. 
The reason I want to limit myself to 2 species is that I don't own any PDF's yet and I don't want to take on too much that I can't handle. I can handle planting and all that stuff 2 vivs right now and dealing with 2 species, I don't want to push my luck and try having 3 species all at once then end up failing on all 3 know what I mean?

I would rather take it a little bit slower, get the hand of dart frogs, then add species at time goes.

I have an empty 18x18x24 that I'd like to get pumilion later on...much later on. And also a 24x18x24 doing nothing just growing plants now...we'll see what the future holds.

But right now Leucs gets my call, then I decide between auratus and azureus.



SmackoftheGods said:


> There's a third option. Sometimes on larger tanks I'll put a plexiglass partition and divide the tank into two sections. If you silicone the plexiglass all the way around you can even prevent the water in your false bottom from contaminating one side or the other. You could put a partition in your 36x18x18 into two 18 18 18 sections, keep two azureus in one side and three auratus in the other.... Then you don't need to set up a third tank....


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

My vote is for Auratus because there are so many color options available. I have had all 3 of the frogs you are debating and have to say that all are great so you can't go wrong with either choice. My next frogs will be Super Blue Auratus as they are simply amazing looking. I had blue and black Auratus and like everyone else said, they are very shy at first, but after they get older they tend to get pretty bold. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input Hayden!
I know Auratus have many morphs that are very interesting that's why I love them as well.
I like the CR, Nicaragua, turqu/bronze and ect... lol 
But as my first frogs I would like to enjoy them being bold and more personable, after I have a few different kinds then I could accept the auratus being a little bit more shy as the others just because they are so amazing to look at.
I am not stopping at 2 species that's why my decision is for Leucs now.
I have so many in mind that I'd like to have, vents, tincs, pums, galacts, terribilis, the list goes on and on.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I Purchased two El Copé auratus from Understory, and am purchasing two more tomorrow at the montreal expo. Speaking from experience, the boldness of an auratus depends on its age, setup, and personality. I have one that is out eating all the time, and another that stays at the top of his tall exo terra setup and comes down for a few food hunts. They are only 8 months old, and will get bolder as time goes on. I keep my frogs in my bedroom, which isnt a high traffic area considering I am in school most of the time. I vote for auratus as it would be a shame to have to get rid of leucs if there were complains, and put them in a high traffic area.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Both give are in the highest level of activity in the household so both will benefit from people walking by and everything else. I think the decision is leucs and auratus now and azureus only later on


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

At the end of the day, Azureus, Leucs, and Auratus are all in the tinctorious group, and will all be relatively similar in almost every aspect besides colour.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

d-prime said:


> At the end of the day, Azureus, Leucs, and Auratus are all in the tinctorious group, and will all be relatively similar in almost every aspect besides colour.


 
Wow....not really....not at all........


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

d-prime said:


> At the end of the day, Azureus, Leucs, and Auratus are all in the tinctorious group, and will all be relatively similar in almost every aspect besides colour.


Please do not house them together.

John


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Wow....not really....not at all........


I'm going to have to agree... Very many differences.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Wow....not really....not at all........


I will have to third that.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Fourth...

It's believed my some that Azureus is very possibly a tinc (or at the very least has a very very close common ancestor) but... different. Very different. I think this can be noted from personality alone (not to mention size, colour, space requirements, territorialism, etc). I've never had auratus, but it sounds like auratus start shy and become more and more bold. But I _do_ have tincs and leucs. My leucs have been bold... instantly. My tincs are _still_ not as bold as my leucs have ever been, but I'd never characterize my tincs/azureus (I've got cobalt tincs and azureus) as shy, currently or in the past....


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't worry about that hehe 
No intentions of housing anything different together.
I've learned much from this site in little time so I think i'm all set.



Enlightened Rogue said:


> Please do not house them together.
> 
> John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I think you`re off to a great start-just by asking some basic question`s and listening to people who`ve been around for awhile.
Believe me,there`s about a 1000 people here who have more knowledge and frog`s than i do!
Every little bit helps!
When it come`s down to it-it`s all about the frog`s my friend.

John


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Dec 6, 2008)

I have both, and here is what I can tell you from my observations...

It is very rare that I walk up to the tanks and don't see both of my Leucs. They are bold, and very aggressive hunters (almost to the point of being comical when the FFs are dumped in)

It is very rare that I see either one of my Auratus. When I start to get nervous (not seeing them for a day or two), I dump in the FFs, walk away for 10 minutes, then return. Usually I will see one or both, then they go back to their hiding spots once they see me. 

I purchased both sets at the same time as juviniles, and both are housed in similar setups. I have had both sets for about 4 months now.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I am opposed to putting them together, however if he decides to go with auratus or leucomelas, the temperatures are identical, the adult size is basically the same, both are terrestrial species that will use vertical space if provided.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I have 0 intentions of housing them together, I don't know where this came up in the thread but be assured that both will have separate vivs from day one, no matter if they are froglets or adults they won't come into contact with each other.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I choose auratus because of there many morphs. Leucs are cool too. I will have them both someday soon! *grin*


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

My b/b auratus are finally highly visable, they are now 8 mos old and where I can see them all the time. Took a while, when they were juvies barely saw one or two at a time (I have 7 in my 65 gallon exo). Always well worth it to see them, they are gorgeous! Also, have heard some auratus are shyer than others, supposedly the b/b are the shyist. Still love mine.
I am getting some leucs on Tues so will be curious to see the difference.
Either way I do not think you will be dissapointed.

-Beth


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I bet you didn`t think your little poll would have 5 page`s and 40+ replies!

John

edit-good choice with the Auratus


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

You bet I didn't think that haha!
I'm glad that so many people participated though, it has helped me make a clear decision of what I want for now.
I just ordered my plants which was the last step for the viv, now all I have to do is wait a few months to let that grow in and I'll have nice little frogs to show all you guys


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I must say, this was one of the most effective, well attended and "nicest" polls / threads I've seen in a while.

congrats for asking good questions and taking them time to research your prospective animal purchase!


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Nothing is more beautiful and a bright Orange Leuc. Pictures do not do them justice.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I think Understory Enterprise has only one type of Leucomelas but they are all very nice.
I'm not picky, so many dart frogs to choose from and they are all nice to look at so it doesn't really matter to me! I'll love them either way haha.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

my understanding is Understory only deals in nominat leucs (although I could be wrong). 

I don't know of any other Canadian distributors, but I could very well be wrong. Nominat leucs are cool, though. That's what I have, they're just as bold and just as good looking.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes I think UE only has nominate Leucs for the moment.
I'm fine with that.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ziggi said:


> Yes I think UE only has nominate Leucs for the moment.
> I'm fine with that.


Good for you......they are the best anyway.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Good for you......they are the best anyway.


Amen, brother. I love my nominats!


----------

